

Ask HN: How do I compare prices from different suppliers with different offers? - DanBC

I'm in England.  There are about 5 main suppliers for "mobile broadband using a dongle".  They sell the products based on whether you're on a contract or paying as you use the product.  They also have different up-front charges, or contract lengths, or data limits.<p>What's the best way to represent this data so it can be easily understood?
======
DanBC
I guess including the data is useful so here it is. Do what you like with it.

\---

Prices for Internet dongles and mobile broadband in England.

Vodafone.

Pay As You Go plans

ONE OFF CHARGE = £24.99

Comes with 500MB data for up to 60 days

Additional 500MB top-ups are £5 up to 30 days

The AUP is not mentioned.

30 DAY PLANS

very occasional user

ONE OFF CHARGE = £19 250 MB data for 30 days 30 day agreement (need credit
check)

£3 per month

Each additional 250MB costs £2 per day.

\---

Occasional user

ONE OFF CHARGE = £19 500MB data for 30 days 30 day agreement (need credit
check)

£7.50 per month

£7.50 for each additional 500MB

1GB free BT Openzone wifi for 30 days

\---

Regular user

ONE OFF CHARGE = £9

2GB data for 30 days

30 day agreement (need credit check)

£15 per month

£15 for each additional 1GB

1GB free BT Openzone wifi 30 days

\---

18 MONTH PLANS

occasional user

dongle included

2GB data per month

£15 per month

2GB free BT Openzone wifi

\---

Regular user

dongle included

£20 per month

2GB data

4GB BT Openzone wifi

================

O2

"It's perfect for sending a quick email, checking Facebook or shopping on your
laptop. It’s not for you if you want to download big files, watch TV, or play
games."

PAY AND GO STARTER KIT

DONGLE ONLY Dongle cost -£20.42

1GB Dongle included £30.64 for 3 months 1GB data unlimited WI-FI (BT Openzone,
claims not Mac)

\-- 2GB Dongle included £35.74 for 1 month Includes 2GB data unlimited WIFI
(BT Openzone, claims not mac)

\-- 1 GB monthy top-up £10.21 30 days rolling contract? unlimited public wifi

Marketing opt in required.

FAIR USE: mentioned but not available. (No streaming?)

=====

ORANGE

ONE MONTH

SMALL 500MB

£10 dongle

£10 per month

5.1p per MB out of bundle data cost

MEDIUM 1GB Unlimited BT Openzone (3GB fair use)

£5 dongle

£15 per month

5.1p per MB out of bundle data cost

LARGE 3GB unlimited BT Openzone wifi (3GB fair use)

Free dongle

£30 per month

5.1p per MB out of bundle data cost

DATA BUNDLE

1GB £10

=====

3 (the company 3)

SIM ONLY PAY MONTHLY

5GB 1 month £15.99 10.2p per MB out of bundle

1GB 1 month £7.50 10GB 1 month £15 a month 10.2p per MB out of bundle

SIM ONLY PAYG

1GB / 30 days £10.49 3GB for 3 months £20.49 12GB for 12 months £70.49

BASIC DONGLE 15 GB month 18 month contract £20.99 month

PAYG 3GB for 3 months £39.99 PAYG 1GB for 30 days £29.99

1GB month 24 month contract 18 month contract £7.87 month

